# Motorway service areas



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno tutti,
found this really good example of a motorway service point for motorhomes on the A12 Roma - Civitavecchia recently. As you can see from the photo, loads of space, even for a USA RV, and a simple but effective black/grey waste drain and fresh water intake. Would be good even for overnighting.
This is a good example of more and more of these facilities being made available on the Italian autostrada system.
So come and enjoy.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Buon giorno Eddied,

Excellent. Kinda shows we're welcome, doesn't it?

Dougie.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We found several of these on French motorways. This was on the west coast somewhere and was brand new when we used it.

How difficult would it be for a UK service area to find a corner for one ? No, don't answer that; I'm sure I can imagine !


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hi

I have seen a few like the ones used by Chris in France on the N roads too.

As for the Uk, well, there is a toilet dump at the Eurotunnel terminal!

R


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

All new Intermarche stores with a petrol station in france are having a similar facility installed. Used a couple last month.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

DollarYen said:


> All new Intermarche stores with a petrol station in france are having a similar facility installed. Used a couple last month.


I think the Super "U" is also providing dump stations in their new stores. This one at Vern S Seiche in Brittany was free and the pic was taken in February this year.










Don


----------

